# How to get this copper red hair?



## hickchick44 (Apr 1, 2014)

I would love to have this copper hair.





  this is my hair right now



  I am up for anything but bleaching, I refuse to bleach my hair. I am very savvy with hair dye and dying my own hair.


----------



## MRV (Apr 3, 2014)

From experience I would say that it's quite difficult.

  Problem 1: you need to have a fair natural hair colour if you don't want to a) lighten it (personnally I would not like to even try this), b) use the hairdresser's products (which are more potent, and probably have better results on darker bases)

  Problem 2: you need to use a hair dye that has a light base. The first number of the hair colour says the deepness of the colour (f.ex 6.xx 7.xx 8.xx). To achieve this colour lever 7 is the max you want to go, but if your hair is a bit darker, even that might give you a darker copper colour. So level 8 would be better. Unfortunately, there are not many red & golden hair dyes in this level, which leads us to

  Problem 3: So you need to have both red and gold in the hair dye. The first number after the dot tells the amount of red in the dye and the second number tells the amount of gold in the dye. So f.ex 7.4 is a copper, and 7.43 is golden copper.

  Judging from your picture the dye you have used is probably something like 6.x or even 5.0, and with lots of red but no gold in it.

  Personally, I'm using 7.43 atm. I would like to go lighter, but I don't think I will find a 8.43 or 8.34 here.

  When dyeing your hair, one trick is to cut the time in half (15 min) or at least 2/3 (20 min). This way the red in the dye does not overpower the result (too red/dark/unnatural). The girl's hair must have been done by a professional. The colour is so intense and she also has highlights. We can't probably achieve the same but a more natural (less intense) result at home.

  Also the condition of your hair will probably influence a lot. HTH


----------

